# The Incredible Escape



## Silver (Sep 29, 2010)

Cynthia opened her to eyes to see the roof of the same gray cage she always woke up to.  She heard the creaking of a door in the distance and the whisper of voices. "...those pokemorphs are developing nicely..." she sighed, the same thing everyday stuck in here. She layed flat on her belly and turned her attention to the other noises. Most were steady breaths while some were snores. 
"Hey, guys, wake up." she whispered to the cages beside her.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 29, 2010)

((I have a question. Do we know we're Pokémorphs, or are we just now figuring this out?))


----------



## Silver (Sep 29, 2010)

((oh, I hadn't thought of that, well some of us can tell by the way their bodies are formed (like Cario) so it will be where we do know, but some have only known for a little while that they are one))


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 29, 2010)

Cairo uncurled when he heard the voice. "Yeah?" He jumped. His voice must have been effected too, he could have sworn he sounded more...sinister. He shrugged and stood. "What's up?"


----------



## Blazie (Sep 29, 2010)

((Waitwaitwait. Were we turned into Pokemorphs long before this and are now looking for escape? Or are we just waking up after being transformed?))


----------



## Silver (Sep 29, 2010)

((I'm sorry for being so confusing! We have been pokemorphs for a while, but some of the effects are just coming up. The characters could have been there years, but they just didn't find anyone they could truely trust until now. And we were the ones that could have lasted the longest. I hope that clears some things up.)
She heard Cario answer her and she whispered to him, "Can you see Fang? Is he in his cage? I think they are testing on him now."


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 29, 2010)

Cairo glanced around. "Nup, can't see him." He shook his head. "Sorry. I might have missed him, I feel really damn tired..." Cairo sat back down and curled up.


----------



## Blazie (Sep 29, 2010)

((OH. That makes so much sense. Cool. :)  ))

Noelle lifted her head blearily. First she had been lying down, and then she supposed she'd been asleep...

She recognized the voice, and said tiredly, "Cynthia, I'd just gotten to sleep... Whyyyyy..." She curled up again, but knew in the back of her mind that she probably wouldn't get back to sleep until her next round of testing was over. That probably wouldn't be for _hours_...


----------



## .... (Sep 29, 2010)

Skye finally snapped out of her trance at the sound of the scientists' voices. She had been sitting for what seemed like hours staring at the sparks around her wrists. 

"Do you guys know when this junk's gonna end? I'm gettin' impatient now," she said rather loudly to her fellow prisoners.


----------



## Blazie (Sep 29, 2010)

Noelle groaned again. There went her chances of sleeping. "Skye, this 'junk' isn't going to end. Just more testing and talking until they're through with us and they get rid of us. Don't get your hopes up," she finished. She'd said the same thing many times before, but they wouldn't just accept that there was no way out.


----------



## .... (Sep 29, 2010)

"'Gah. Can't we just leave or somethin'? There's gotta be a way out...right?" she said a bit more quietly this time.

Skye was determined that this 'junk' would end eventually. Even though she knew it wouldn't.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

Fang struggled to get out of his restraints on the lab table.  He stopped himself from biting down on the arm of the scientist reaching over him. He felt a needle go through his bone in his wing and almost lunged at the man pushing it in his wing when he felt a numb sensation come over him. He couldn't move his arms and heard the scientist say, "We will need to sedate him for any further test, he is too dangerous." He glared at the man. "You better fear me." he hissed at them. He felt them remove the needle, then he blacked out.


----------



## Silver (Sep 29, 2010)

Cynthia nodded. "I'm sorry, Noelle! Who goes after Fang gets back after testing? I think we should come up with a plan to try and escape...there must be a way!" she said quietly. She looked around her, at the Pokemorphs she could say were her friends, maybe even the closest thing to family she had.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 29, 2010)

"Ugh.... Where am I again?" 

His dreams interrupted by voices, Adam sat up, and looked around. One of the cages was empty, and the rest conatined the half-awake Pokemorphs.

"Oh yeah, that's right. Crap."

Adam listened in on the conversation for a bit, until somebody mentioned creating a plan of escape.

"You must be joking, Cynthia." he said. "I've looked at it in a lot of ways, there just _isn't_. _A_. _Way_. _Out_." He accentuated each word by pounding his fist on the bars. "The only way we could escape would be to get out of these cages, and I don't see that happening any time soon."

"Unless....."

Adam stood up and started pacing around his cage, deep in thought.


----------



## Blazie (Sep 29, 2010)

Noelle cringed; last time someone had attempted an escape it hadn't ended well. She found herself agreeing with Adam, but as soon as he started to actually consider the idea her attention left him. A cold draft blew through; it was subtle, but Noelle immediately became colder and shivered slightly. She made a small sound of discomfort and curled into an even tighter ball. _Would it kill them to put heating in here?_

Nevertheless, she felt obliged to join the conversation. "If by some miracle they didn't make someone's cage power-proof, then what? The scientists are all watching. There's probably ten million alarms... I don't even know which way the exit is. Anyone know?" After a moment she cursed herself. She was actually starting to go along with it.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 29, 2010)

"I think I go after Fang...I normally see him coming out as I go in." Cairo stated sleepily. "These cages are tough, but the top of my cage has a dent in it from when it toppled over. If I escaped when the scientists came to take me to the lab, if I could take them out, I might be able to slash my way in from outside." He mentally slapped himself and uncurled. When he was curled up, his voice became much more muffled. "Did everyone get that?"


----------



## Silver (Sep 29, 2010)

Cynthia nodded. She looked at the bars on her cage, examining every bolt. All tightly bolted keeping her from escaping. "Your plan just might work, but it would be risky." she pushed on the front of her cage but it didn't budge.  Then she heard a voice come from some distance away from the cages. "...after we finish testing all the Pokemorphs, we're going to test them all at the same time, to test their ability to interact with others..."  she knew it had to be one of the scientists. But were they just saying this to trick her? She would wait to tell the others when everyone was in their cages.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 29, 2010)

Fang opened his eyes to see the celing moving. The scientists were moving him somewhere, but then noticed it was towards the others, still in their cages. He knew his turn was over for now, but it'll come too soon when he'll get experimented on again.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 29, 2010)

((quick question- can we or do we know how to use our powers, or are we still unaware of them?))


----------



## Silver (Sep 29, 2010)

((we can use them, but they won't work on the cages))


----------



## Solstice (Sep 29, 2010)

Jared attempted to ignore the others- he had been awake for the entire time. Finally, he spoke.

"Face the facts. We're not getting out alive." Jared mumbled, not enthusiastic about anything. After all, why should he be? At this point, he was just a lab rattata, a slave to these damn scientists.

Jared said nothing further. He had checked every inch of this cage. There seemed to be no vunerabilitys in the cage, anywhere. Jared then tried slashing the cage with his blade,which proved his theory correct.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 29, 2010)

Adam stopped thinking. It seemed like there was nothing that could work, and Jared's sudden outburst seemed to confirm that.

"Well, I've got nothing. Jared's right, if anybody tries anything, we'll most likely be killed." Adam punched a bar in the cage out of frustration, leaving a small amount of frost on it. 

"I'm all for escaping, but if you try this, Cairo, You'll probably die." he paused to let that sink in before continuing. "There has to be a smarter way to do this. Anyone have any ideas?"


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 29, 2010)

((Okey.))

Ellie awoke to the conversation going on around her. She reached up to feel the top of her head. _Yep; still there..._ she thought as her hand connected with her Espeon ear.  She looked at her hands - with the little light in the room, since she was part feline, she could see much better than the rest of the Pokémorphs - and saw her fingernails, slightly longer and pointier than average, _<Well, maybe I could try to use my psychic powers to manipulate them?>_ This was the first time she'd spoken, even telepathically, so the others must have been shocked.


----------



## Solstice (Sep 29, 2010)

Jared showed no reaction.

"There must be a way out of here..." Jared's bright red eyes glared around the room, looking for anything that might free them. His eyes finally set on something.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 29, 2010)

"Alright, this is going nowhere. I suppose we can talk later?" Cairo nodded towards two scientists who had just walked in.
"Not planning an escapeed, I hope." One of them taunted.
"Not like they'd get past the Magnezone!" The other chuckled.
"Alright, Cairo, come on. Up you get." 
Cairo uncurled and stood. He followed the scientists out the door, but just before it closed, he turned back and winked.


----------



## Solstice (Sep 30, 2010)

Jared took his attention off of what he saw, and caught a glance of Cairo winking. 'He has a plan to get out of here?' Jared thought, questioning himself.

Just then, Jared noticed the effect the multiple strikes from his blade had on the bars. "Maybe these bars aren't as strong as they seemed... Seems like a solution of melted Magnazone metal is around these bars. Very hard to scratch, harder to break... And immune to special attacks, apparently..."

'Screw Cairo's plan, I work alone.' Jared started slashing at the bars with his blade. They seemingly had no effect. After all, Jared had been in here longer than the others- it can take quite a while...

'Should I try to escape myself, or wait...?'


----------



## .... (Sep 30, 2010)

"Wait, he's actually got an idea on how to get outta 'ere?" Skye said excitedly.

"Finally," she said under her breath.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 30, 2010)

If anyone had been paying close attention, they may have heard the slight thud of a body hitting the ground, followed by a "Huh?" and then another body hitting the ground. Cairo looked around. Yep, he'd timed it just right. He was in the only section of corridor with no cameras. "Time to leave." He quickly scurried through their pokets until he found a keyring with about twelve keys on it. "Gotcha." Cairo ran back down the corridor, skidding to a stop. The door was locked. He peered into the lock, then stuck a claw in. He moved his claw around a bit and the door opened. He pushed the door and went in.
"Anybody for freedom? Only problem, my hands can't use keys very well so it might take some time, which we may or may not have, depending on how long until the scientists notice I'm not in the lab."
He ran to Cynthia's cage, which was closest, and started franticly turning the key in the hole. "Work, damnit!"


----------



## .... (Sep 30, 2010)

"Open my cage! I can paralyze 'em for you!" Skye screeched as loudly as she could, clawing at the bars.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 30, 2010)

Suddenly, a thought came to him. He looked at the key he was holding. He could just see  the word "Jared" on it. He quickly cycled through the keys until he found one saying Cynthia. The cage sprang open. Cairo gave the keys to Cynthia. "Your hands are better suited for this than mine." He hurried over to Jared's cage and began slashing from the outside at the same spot Jared was slashing at. "Need a hand?"


----------



## .... (Sep 30, 2010)

Skye began to whine even more.
"COME ON ALREADY!" she shouted while still clawing at the steel cage.

Frustrated, she let a flurry of sparks go in all directions.


----------



## Silver (Sep 30, 2010)

Cynthia clutched the keys and rushed over to Skye's cage. She found the key with her name on it and she unlocked her cage. She then went to Jared's cage and shoved his key in the lock. "We have to get everyone out! Hurry!"


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 30, 2010)

"Skye, we need to find a way out whilst Cynthia frees everyone." Cairo started looking for a door, but it seemed the only way out was down the corridor towards the lab. "Hm.."


----------



## .... (Sep 30, 2010)

"We can go that way," she said thoughtfully, "and I can paralyze 'em!"

She _knew_ that it was a bad decision, but they had to try.


----------



## Silver (Sep 30, 2010)

She looked towards Cario and Skye and decided they were ok finding a way out and she went over to Ellie's and Noelle's cages. She unlocked them both quickly and made her way to Fang's cage. "We have to make it out of here..." she whispered to herself.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2010)

As soon as his cage was unlocked Fang sprang up and quickly got out of his cage. "Skye, Cario, the Magnazone will be a problem for us. We have to come up with a plan to get rid of them first, then we take out the scientists. Cario, what did you do with the scientists that took you? If they are still around we'll have to dispose of them." he looked around waiting for the Magnazone to come out at any second.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 30, 2010)

Adam took one look at people being freed around him, and jumped up in shock.

"How in the name of the holy lord did you get that key?!" he asked. "And never mind that, can you get me out please? I can help. I have swords that extend from my elbows, for chrissakes." 

He jumped to the bars, Very impatient and wanting to get out.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 30, 2010)

Cairo nodded dully as Adam moaned. "I...er...borrowed...the key from some scientist dude who was taking me to the lab." Cairo explained as he paced the room. "What I did was pretend to trip, when one of them came to help me up is punched him in the face, then I hit the other one in the back. I think I broke the guys nose, though. My Brick Break must be getting stronger..."


----------



## Blazie (Sep 30, 2010)

_What. Uh. Crap. Uh._

Noelle was shocked, in a word. From the moment Cairo had sent back that wink, she'd been worried that a new death would soon come of the other morphs' foolishness, but here she was, seconds away from being freed. She feared the Magnezone, and knew that the odds were against them, but figured that since everyone was going she'd get punished even if she stayed loyal and didn't leave... 

Still...the Magnezone...

"Leave me 'till last," she said simply. It wouldn't be that bad if she had to stay behind...right? At least she would have helped them; she wasn't very good in a fight, just someone else to protect...


----------



## Solstice (Sep 30, 2010)

'He... he got a key?' 

After a minute or so, Cynthia came over and unlocked the cage.

"..." Jared gave no reply, and moved out of the cage.


----------



## Silver (Sep 30, 2010)

She unlocked Adam's cage and Terra's. "We have to do something about the scientists."


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 30, 2010)

((I love how everyone ignored me.))

Ellie sighed, realizing she hadn't spoken loud enough. Just then, she realized people were being unlocked. Cynthia soon came over and unlocked her cage. _At least she noticed I was here..._ she thought as she jumped down from her cage, landing as gracefully as... well, an Espeon. She began licking her hand-paw, before realising she was actually doing it. "Uh..." she muttered as she stood up. "...Cleaning my ears." she said quietly, almost unhearable, swiping her hand over her ears. _<So, the plan on getting out of here is what?>_ she telepathed openly, hopefully loud enough.


----------



## Solstice (Sep 30, 2010)

"I know I can knock them out." Jared smirked. Then he quickly added, "Of course, they'll have some internal bleeding, broken bones... you get my point. Not much of a plan though."


----------



## Silver (Sep 30, 2010)

((I'm sorry Mewtwo!))

Cynthia thought about it. She couldn't really think of a plan. "Well...we don't have a plan, just fight and run maybe...or we could just hide from the Maganazone and wait until their gone to make a run for it...um, what do you guys think we should do?"


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 30, 2010)

"Well, we should find a way to disable the alarms and cameras."

Adam glanced around the room, and saw a metal box in the wall.

"That could be it." he said, pointing to it.


----------



## Silver (Sep 30, 2010)

"Yes...maybe it is." she walked over to it, but saw a lock on it. "This should do the trick..." she blew out a flame and melted the lock off. "That's better..."


----------



## Solstice (Sep 30, 2010)

Jared stayed still. 

'Let them do what they want. Once they're done...'

A voice was suddenly heard. "They've escaped!"

"No time to disable anything! They're here! Now listen. I can hold a few off. You gonna escape? I'll catch up."


----------



## Silver (Sep 30, 2010)

"But...you can't do it yourself! No one gets left behind!" Cynthia shouted. She opened the metal door and blew a huge flame at the switches. She stopped to catch her breath and saw a scientist looking at the now melted metal. "There are no cameras working now! We can fight and run together!"


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 30, 2010)

"If we wanted to run we'd have to fight our way out anyway. That corridor-" He pointed to make his point clear, "Is the only way out. There are no other doors, no windows, nothing." He raised his claws, a evil-looking smile on his face. "Let's go!"


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Sep 30, 2010)

"I think some of us should stay behind while you guys run. Me, Cairo and Jared are all raring to fight. We'll catch up."

Adam stared at the corridor, waiting for the scientists to come rushing in the room.

"If anyone's gonna run, they'd better start running now."


----------



## Solstice (Sep 30, 2010)

"Ready to go," Jared replied, as his fangs suddenly started to flare, but they died down quickly.


((I'm assuming melee attacks are allowed? Ex. Punch, Kick, Slash, Etc.))


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Sep 30, 2010)

"Alright, Jared, Adam and I will go ahead and knock 'em down, if any get between us and you, take them yourself. Once we get into the lab, just run around the side until you get to the door outa here, and we'll follow. Objections?"
He spoke quickly, his enhanced hearing allowed him to hear the people clearly. There were three sets of footsteps, and...slithering? Cairo didn't know why, but that slithering sent him into a blind rage.
"Let's go!" He ran forward, through the door and down the corridor, aiming specificly at the Seviper.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 30, 2010)

_<I'll fight.>_ Ellie telepathed as she ran - er, slightly hovered, but only to be more graceful - up to a scientist, claw-nails outstretched and fang-ish teeth bared. She used Calm Mind to get herself ready, prepared a glob of dark energy, imbedded with all of the hatred she had toward them, and fired.


----------



## Solstice (Sep 30, 2010)

"None." 

A few Scientists had sent out some of their Pokemon, specifically Electrode and Magnaton, along with two or three Magnazone. But the part that surprised Jared was something standing alongside a scientist- Something that looked like a Raichu Morph?

The first tought that came through Jared's head was,'Man, these people love Electric Types.'


----------



## .... (Sep 30, 2010)

"I'll fight!"

Skye charged up a Discharge in the middle of the floor and released as much electricity as she could into the air.

She grinned evilly at the scientists.


----------



## Mewtwo (Sep 30, 2010)

Ellie grinned, and used Psychic on one of the Electrodes, then started spinning around, sending Shadow Balls flying. _<You guys miiigght wanna get outta the way.>_ she telepathed to the other morphs.


----------



## .... (Sep 30, 2010)

"It doesn't matter to me!" Skye shouted.

Inspired by Ellie, she also began to fire Shadow Balls in all directions.


----------



## Platinum (Sep 30, 2010)

"Electric or Steel, I won't be defeated!" Fang launched himself at the Raichu morph. He used his eyes to confuse it, then flew in the air somewhat and used Ariel Ace in the small hallway avoiding the others.


----------



## Solstice (Oct 1, 2010)

Jared avoided the Shadow Balls. As he avoided them, he released a Dark Pulse. The Raichu Morph and Scientists seemed to suddenly cringe in pain, while the Electrode attempted to blow up, but were duds. The Magneton suddenly fell to the ground, while it seemed to have no effect on the Magnazone.

The remaining Magnazone fired off Discharges, while Jared was hit the most. He fell to the ground, burnt from the electricity.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 1, 2010)

"I'll help with this." 

Adam concentrated, and fired off a series of Thunder Waves that paralyzed all the scientists, but left the Morphs unscathed. He then ran up to the Magnezone and hit it with an Ice Punch.

"_Why Steel types? I hate Steel types._", he thought as the Magnezone shook him off.


----------



## Solstice (Oct 1, 2010)

Jared mumbled something that shouldn't be repeated, while he tried to get back up. He released another Dark Pulse, causing the remaining Scientists attempt to run, but they were paralyzed. The Raichu Morph stood strong.

Right when Jared got back up, he saw the Magnazone once more, unaffected.

"Why aren't they hurt?!"

Suddenly, Jared was blasted by electricity, even more powerful than the last. 

Needless to say, Jared fell to the ground, unable to move.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 1, 2010)

Cairo stopped and looked. The Seviper had huge gashes across his cheecks and forehead, and was obviously knocked out. He turned around, and saw the rest of his group fighting. He chuckled, ran down the hall, leapt into the air and smashed the Magnazone right in its eye with Brick Break. The Magnazone smashed into the ground. "Haha! Sucka!" He did a backflip, landing gracefully on both feet. _Being a Cat Ferret has its advantages..._ He mused as he hit another scientist with Arial Ace. "You can't excape, suckers, you're surrounded!"


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 1, 2010)

"Cairo! We have to get Jared out of here, he's hurt!"

Adam screamed to Cairo, hoping he'd notice.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 1, 2010)

"Huh? Jared's hurt? Right then, better clear this path up quick now..." He ran to one of the scientists, ripped off his lab coat and dug through the pockets until he found some Pokéballs. He used his claws and finally activated them, and the Electrodes dissapeared. He went to the next guy, but his paralyzis faded and he hit Cairo in the gut. Cairo looked at the man, and promptly threw up-but not yellow yuck, it was purple, and judging by the man's screams, highly poisonous. "Heh...oops..."

The Magnazone, who had just resumed floating, turned when he heard his trainer's screems. A moment later, he was down again, Cairo standing on top. He grabbed Jared and slung him over his shoulder. "I'll go ahead and find a way out!" He started running, using his and Jared's combined bulk to knock over one more scientist. Then he came to a locked door. _I hope the others are sensible enough to pick up some more keys..._


----------



## Solstice (Oct 1, 2010)

Jared just groaned. He felt something, as if someone had thrown something at him, but he    blacked out.

((Short post is short.))


----------



## Silver (Oct 1, 2010)

Cynthia followed Cario while he was carrying Jared. When he came to a locked door she called to him, "I can tackle this door down! Watch out!" she backed up and hoped that the door wasn't made of steel as she slamed into it.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 1, 2010)

((Cynthia unlocked everyone, I'm pretty sure))


----------



## Blazie (Oct 1, 2010)

((Oh. Maybe I missed it.))

Noelle had spaced out again. She really needed to stop doing that, because now she was in the middle of a fight and was narrowly avoiding bursts of electricity. When she saw the others escaping, she knew it was now or never, so she dived underneath the Magnezone, just fitting underneath it. Then she started running, and even when a stray spark hit her leg she continued to run. It was more like leaping, how she ran - she was a better jumper than sprinter - but it worked, and that was all that mattered.

One jump took her dangerously close to Cairo, who was holding Jared and watching Cynthia do something - was she running into a locked door? How dumb could a morph ge-

She slammed into Cairo, and ended up sprawled across the floor. "Oww..."


----------



## Silver (Oct 1, 2010)

She heard the door snap as she slammed into it. She nearly fell over as she saw the room was full of scientists. "Aw, crap!" she said loudly as she got ready to realese a flame as a scientist threw out a Magnazone. She immediatly switched from flamethrower to using her flaming mouth and biting on it. "Just our luck to run into a room of scientists!" she said as she took it down.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 1, 2010)

"Hold on, Give me a sec!"

Adam fired a series of  Thunder Waves into the room, paralyzing the scientists.

"All clear. Let's Go!"


----------



## River (Oct 1, 2010)

((Dayam, i missed alot.))

After Cynthia had unlocked his cage Blake had sat back and watched the skills of the other morphs unfold on the... unfortunate scientists who had emerged and attempted to stop them. However when they ran into a room full of scientists he had to help out. After Adam fired off the Thunder Waves he stepped past him and used Hypnosis to cause further disruption to the scientist’s mobility, "Is everyone capable of getting through this room?" Without waiting he dashed through the doorway and along to the other door on the opposite side of the room stopping only at the end to use Dream eater to reduce the fatigue from using Hypnosis.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 1, 2010)

Fang followed the others coming to the broken door. "Well, thats one way to open it..." he said in a whisper. He saw the scientists were still paralyed so to add to the effect, he used confuse ray. He looked back and saw the sprawled out Noelle. He wanted back and reached out a hand. "Uh, need some help?"


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 2, 2010)

Cairo turned Noelle had run into him. "Sorry." He headed through the room, making sure he didn't step on any of the sleeping scientists. Others just looked at him blankly, and some seemed suprised but made no effort to move. "Hehe, Paralyzis, gotta love it."
He walked to the door. "Alright, this door isn't as thick as the one holding us or the one we came through. Obviously we wern't expected to get this far. Blake, hold Jarod would you." He passed him over. "Brick...BREAK!" The door shook, before toppling in on itself. 
"Let's wait here for everyone to catch up."


----------



## River (Oct 2, 2010)

Blake took Jared and watched the other morph break the door down, he nodded and looked around the room, the scientists looked even more paralysed than before, 'You can never have too much paralasis when escaping.' As Cairo suggested he waited, although normally he would have continued on his own. "And to think, just the other day these guys would've been experimenting on us, now they are stuck as we escape. I bet they wish they had put shock collars on us now".


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 2, 2010)

"Yeah, and they probably also wish they didn't tell the head of security and his team of Machamp to take the weekend off." Cairo chuckled. "Geez, how long does it take to walk down that corridor?" Looking back, almost everyone was now in the same room, but Cairo was sure there were still people in the corridor.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

Fang helped Noelle to her feet. He walked over to the others talking. "Yeah, they could've used shock collars. Yet, they thought they had us in their clutches. We were the smarter creatures, not them."


----------



## Silver (Oct 2, 2010)

Cynthia was quietly listening to the others conversation. She caught the scent of other pokemon. She walked around the room sniffing everywhere, but couldn't tell where it came from. She walked towards Fang and the others and the scent got stronger. "Hey, guys...I think the scientists store their pokemon somewhere around here..." she walked through the door not waiting for the others answers. "Wow...I never saw this many pokeballs in one place before!"


----------



## Solstice (Oct 2, 2010)

Jared slowly woke up, but at this point, no one would notice. He could move his eyes and breath, but wa unable to talk or move, as the effects of being paralyzed still lingered. 

By the looks of it, the others had done pretty good at escaping. They hadn't been stopped since, apparently.

Jared than looked around the room they were in.

'If all these Pokemon were released... This isn't good.' Jared silently prayed. 'Get out of here quickly.'


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 2, 2010)

"Let me see if I can disable the alarms using this terminal.." Cairo quickly walked over to it and started pressing random buttons. Finally, the message appeared. 
"Alarm dissabled."
He quickly crawled under the desk and yanked out the power plug. 
"Hey, I wonder if the scientists still have that Porygon morph locked up somewhere? You know, the one that tried to escape before?"


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 2, 2010)

"Either that, or they killed him."

Adam ran up to the others, quite drained from the fight.

"Should we wait for the others, or press on?"
((short post becaure I'm typing this on my phone.))


----------



## Silver (Oct 2, 2010)

Cynthia looked around the room. She was glad the alarm was disabled and they could at least explore and find the exit. She saw a door somewhat hidden behind a desk. She walked over and moved the desk out of the way and opened the door to see the head of a porygon. "Huh? Who's this?" she opened the door wider and saw the rest of its body was human. "Is this the pokemorph you guys talked about?"she said confused.


----------



## River (Oct 2, 2010)

Blake shifted Jared to a more comfortable position on his shoulder and peered into the doorway Cynthia had uncovered, "I think that may be them". He stepped back and set his burden down on the desk and stretched his shoulder, "Man, I think that scythe on his arm was digging into my back".


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 2, 2010)

_Boot up,_ she told herself. _Boot up. "01000010011011110110111101110100001000000111010101110000"_

_Boot menu. "0100001001101111011011110111010000100000011011010110010101101110011101010000110100001010" Wait, what?_

Slowly her vision faded in from black... there were others at the door. Gijinkas, definitely. Or did they call them Pokemorphs?

_Download. "0110010001101111011101110110111001101100011011110110000101100100"_

The gist of what they had said slowly crept into her mind.

"Who's... talking... about me?" she asked quietly. Her computer-brain still had to get used to talking without a mouth. Every day it was the same old blue-and-pink blocky muzzle in the bottom of her vision.

She looked up at one of the more familiar Pokemorphs. If she had the information stored right, this one was Cynthia...

"Is it... you?"


----------



## Silver (Oct 2, 2010)

"Huh? Papercraft...? You're Papercraft,  right?" she still had the keys that unlocked the others cages and looked for "Papercraft" written on a key. She knew she had heard about a Porygon morph, but her memory was fuzzy about it. She found the key and unlocked the cage. "You can walk, right?"


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 2, 2010)

"Papercraft," she muttered. It was more like a quiet whirring noise.

"That's... me," she said slowly. "They called me Papercraft... I can't remember... what number it was."

Her head bobbed a little bit, as if she was sleepy. "I can walk," she replied, albeit as if she was thinking about something else. "But I just started up... so I might be unresponsive. A little.

_Adjust. "011000010110010001101010011101010111001101110100"_

She held a hand to the side of her cold, hard head. "If there's somewhere you need me to go, I can go there..." She shuffled about a little bit, but finally rose to her feet with a bit of effort.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

"Do you know a way out of here?" Fang asked Papercraft. "We're just trying to get out of here right now. You can join us if you like." he told her. "We could use extra help." he said looking over at Jared, still paralyzed.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 2, 2010)

Papercraft paused, and scanned through her memory. It took her a minute to process the question, but she managed to convert it in her human mind so that her computer mind could understand it better.

_Search for escape route... "0111001101100101011000010111001001100011011010000010000001100110011011110111001000100000011001010111001101100011011000010111000001100101001000000111001001101111011101010111010001100101"_

Patiently she sat silently, trying to block her thoughts out so that she could possibly find a search result. As the ringing in her ears began to settle, she said:

"I'm not sure if I should be helping you guys, but you might let me get out of here. But I don't know if that's a good thing."

Her heart leapt a bit as the odd beeping noise played in her brain, but she saw only darkness after the scan of her memory. With a technological sigh, she shook her head slowly.

"I would like to explore outside... but I can't seem to... find a way out... It must not have been programmed," she told them solemnly, allowing a bit of the machine side to intervene. She still found a bit of a challenge in processing her thoughts into audible words, but she must have been getting the hang of it, as the pauses in her sentences were shrinking from day to day.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 2, 2010)

"I see. Well, escaping is good. Oh, by the way, I'm Fang." he said looking around the room for the next exit point. 'What will happen if we can't find the exit? We don't even know if we're under or aboveground...Hmm...'


----------



## Silver (Oct 2, 2010)

"I'm Cynthia! Escaping is the best thing for you! It means you get out of your cage and explore everything! We just need to find the exit first, but we don't think it should be too hard!" she said to Papercraft. "Woah! What happened in here?!" she heard someone say in the other room. "Guys, we've got company! Maybe we should stop breaking down doors..." she said to the others.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 2, 2010)

Papercraft looked at Fang for a while more before nodding - which she remembered fortunately was the human signal for acknowledgment. She turned her head to speak to Cynthia, but the other Pokemorph had started first and was already in the middle of a sentence when a commotion rose from a nearby room. Papercraft jumped a bit, but waited for three seconds of silence until she pointed out, "I doubt they would intentionally give this place lots of obvious exits. But if you really... were breaking down doors - well, don't you think that would be a bit conspicuous?"


----------



## Silver (Oct 3, 2010)

"Um, you see, the doors were locked so we couldn't really do anything else..." she said embarassed.  "How about we try and get out of here before anyone else discovers we've escaped." she looked around the room not seeing a way to exit. Just a vent and the door Papercraft was in. Cynthia's eyes went back to the vent.  "Do you guys mind crawling in a cramped space?" she asked them.


----------



## Solstice (Oct 3, 2010)

Jared now had regained the ability to talk. "D-don't you think that guard would have access to all these rooms...? Common sense... Cynthia." Jared said, just above a mumble. He was aware he could easily get caught. He attemped to struggle out of Blake's grip. It took a few seconds for his body to respond, but he fought against his unresponding muscles, and got control of his body. 

"W-we ready?" Jared asked, his voice still weak.


----------



## Silver (Oct 3, 2010)

"Yea...uh, didn't think that one through." she said. She went over to the vent and pulled on it. It didn't seem to budge at all. "One of you want to try and open this?" she said stepping aside.


----------



## River (Oct 3, 2010)

Blake set Jared down and stepped over to the vent. Bracing his left foot against the wall he wrapped his fingers around the metal bars that ran across it and pulled. He felt the metal frame budge but he couldn't get it to move any further. He took his hands off the metal and stepped back, "Atleast they got this security right".


----------



## Silver (Oct 3, 2010)

"Well, not enough where we couldn't escape from our cages. They really must work on the security here..." she said. "Maybe they need to have 24-hour service to ensure no one escapes. Well, I guess they don't since we were the only ones to escape it seems." she kept talking to herself, not really knowing what she was saying.


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Oct 3, 2010)

"Maybe we should try and find somewhere else to go rather than the vents? It's possible that they could have those rigged up with some sort of complex security system."

Adam began to pace again, thinking of another possible way to escape this hellish place.


----------



## Silver (Oct 3, 2010)

"Yes...maybe there is another way, but that would mean going back into the room with scientists and the hallway...maybe we could get around them  somehow...or we could just paralyze them more while we go through there..." she stopped  talking thinking things over. "Hm...what should we do?" she said still talking to herself, with her mind on the past.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Oct 3, 2010)

Papercraft processed the conversation so far. Escape was apparently the choice, but everyone was at a loss in terms of a suitable route. It was probably an intentional architecture thing by whoever had built this place.

"Even if," she suggested, "whoever built the fortress-thing made it intentionally hard to get out, there has to be some emergency escape route somewhere, in case of maybe a gas attack or a fire. All we have to do is find it."

Almost before she finished the sentence, she started another memory scan, this time for an _emergency_ escape route. They had to have programmed some sort of sense of direction into her computer-mind, or she might surely be lost in a fire, or even a flood.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 3, 2010)

Ellie thought a moment. _<I could... test my teleportation powers.>_ she suggested. _<I could teleport us to a nearby city, perhaps.>_ She stood and waited for the answers at hand.


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2010)

"Yes, Ellie it might work, but we would have to do something about the pokemon parts we have. People could understand about the colors as tattoos maybe, but what could we say about wings or claws?" Fang asked. He could hide his wings under his shirt, but it wouldn't be comfortable. 'Cario could hide his under some gloves, but what about the ears some have...and Papercraft's head?'


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 3, 2010)

_<Hmm... I have ears and a tail... technically, tails could hide in pants, wrapped around a leg or something, and hats could work for ears, if you can flatten them against your head. Claws, I have, but as you said, clawed people could wear gloves. Wings are the only thing I don't know about. Papercraft could wear a hoodie, head always down, and sunglasses. ...Or, we could all pretend we're going to a costume party.>_ she said. Maybe the costume party thing would work; they were all "dressed up" as Pokémon, so...


----------



## Platinum (Oct 3, 2010)

(yay 100+ posts!)
"Yes...we could try that, costume party huh? And if they ask where its at we can always say its private..." he said slyly.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 3, 2010)

Cairo thought for a moment. "We'll have to pretend it's a costume party. No hat in the world could fit over my ears and my head at the same time. And then my eye I'll say is paint and....yeah, costume party works." He tilted his head as he often did when he was thinking.
"Ok, escape routes. There has to be some other way out of here, since this is the only way we could have come from the main room. Unless. They have psychic Pokémon teleport them inside. But, none of the scientists have Psychic Pokémon, how would they get out?" He went to scratch behind his ears, but stopped and instead rubbed the spot with his palm.
"So...hidden panels? I don't know I'm running out of ideas."


----------



## Silver (Oct 4, 2010)

"Okay! We should look around and if there isn't any panels, or emergency routes, we can do Ellie's plan!" Cynthia jumped onto the desk, pushing on the wall for any secret panels hidden on the walls.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 6, 2010)

Cairo began beating on the panels. One of them slid open when he touched it, revealing a set of controls. Cairo looked at the list sticky-taped on one side of the console.
"Security cameras, no, ventelation, no...aha" After a long list of what color buttons did what, a message down the bottom.
Cairo squinted and peered at it. "Hey guys, check this out. It says;
'Incase of Pokémorph break-out, activate Hussar Protocole. Lock down all exit doors and activate holographic projectors.'... so some of the panels might be doors in disguise..."


----------



## Silver (Oct 6, 2010)

"Huh...switch it off! We got to see what happens!" Cynthia shouted, excited to know there may be an alternative exit.


----------



## Anomaly 54 (Oct 6, 2010)

Cairo hit the button labled "Hussar" and suddenly one of the "pannels" faded out and was replaced by a door. Several pannels higher up faded away, revealing closed windos, which promptly opened.
"Sweet." He walked to the now-open door. "Shall we be off?"


----------



## River (Oct 6, 2010)

Blake looked around at the now visible exit points, 'I guess those scientists are not so useless after all...' He looked towards the open door and nodded. "It's better we leave now before the scientists or whatever they're using to hunt us down get here".


----------



## Silver (Oct 6, 2010)

Cynthia nodded. "Yes, they could send any pokemon down here to attack us. Even another morph like that Raichu one!" she said getting down off the desk. She looked at the others and decided this was the best course for them all.


----------



## Solstice (Oct 6, 2010)

"I can't believe some of those morphs just gave in..." Jared mumbled, as he headed towards the door.


----------

